# Are Colombian rocks a broiler breed?



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I have 2 Colombian rocks and as far as I know they are the sweetest and cuddliest hens ever. I’ve searched about Columbian rocks but nothing really shows up like it says barred rock. Are they related? And are columbian rocks a broiler breed like for meat in places like farms? Because I got them from a breeder lol


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Columbian rocks look a bit similar to Delaware chickens.. Not sure why it's popping up barred rocks, maybe because "Rock" at the end detects it has Barred Rock.. Idk. They look like Delawares only with more thick black feathers as the black on Columbian Rocks tends to show more. Does it pop up pictures if you type it in?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Columbian rocks look a bit similar to Delaware chickens.. Not sure why it's popping up barred rocks, maybe because "Rock" at the end detects it has Barred Rock.. Idk. They look like Delawares only with more thick black feathers as the black on Columbian Rocks tends to show more. Does it pop up pictures if you type it in?


It keeps showing up Colombian rock x or something like a mixed breed and then it shows barred rocks and I’ve never really seen anyone having columbian rocks online or anyone I know are they like a rare breed or something


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Post a pic of the bird you're trying to get information on. Someone here will probably be able to help you. A good side shot would be best.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Post a pic of the bird you're trying to get information on. Someone here will probably be able to help you. A good side shot would be best.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That's funny because when I type it in it pops up Columbian Rocks all over.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Also, are you sure those are Columbian Rocks you have? Looks like some kind of Leghorn mix.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Also, are you sure those are Columbian Rocks you have? Looks like some kind of Leghorn mix.


The person I bought it from said so


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We've seen it more than once that people don't know what they have. And sell to others as something they don't really have. 

I need to find Ken.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

cuddlyhens said:


> The person I bought it from said so


Yes, but did they know for a 100% fact it was a Columbian Rock..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Looks like a Colombian Rock to me. They're basically a color variety of Plymouth Rocks (or Plymouth Barred Rocks). They're a dual purpose bird---both meat and eggs just like a Barred Rock. They're not meat birds like a Cornish Cross. I've never had Colombians, but have had several Barred Rocks. Great egg layers, very good foragers, friendly, but not too bright IMHO.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

It's probably is a Columbian Rock It just didn't seem like one though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, Ken.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

It's a columbian rock. It is the same breed as "Barred rock" but they are different varieties. "Barred rock" is not a breed. Barred is simply the variety. The breed is plymouth rock. The same with Columbian Rocks. "Columbian Rock" is not the breed. Columbian is simply the variety. The breed is plymouth rock.

It's the same for White Rocks, Partridge Rocks, Silver Pencilled Rocks, etc...

Plymouth rocks are considered a dual purpose breed. Good for both eggs and meat.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be darned, I did not know that. But I raised Silkies so that's not surprising.

And for those that don't know "variety" is color.


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> It's a columbian rock. It is the same breed as "Barred rock" but they are different varieties. "Barred rock" is not a breed. Barred is simply the variety. The breed is plymouth rock. The same with Columbian Rocks. "Columbian Rock" is not the breed. Columbian is simply the variety. The breed is plymouth rock.
> 
> It's the same for White Rocks, Partridge Rocks, Silver Pencilled Rocks, etc...
> 
> Plymouth rocks are considered a dual purpose breed. Good for both eggs and meat.


This. 🙌


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> It's a columbian rock. It is the same breed as "Barred rock" but they are different varieties. "Barred rock" is not a breed. Barred is simply the variety. The breed is plymouth rock. The same with Columbian Rocks. "Columbian Rock" is not the breed. Columbian is simply the variety. The breed is plymouth rock.
> 
> It's the same for White Rocks, Partridge Rocks, Silver Pencilled Rocks, etc...
> 
> Plymouth rocks are considered a dual purpose breed. Good for both eggs and meat.


Oh so my columbian rock is actually a Plymouth Rock so they are the same in terms of like egg laying, personality, etc.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

cuddlyhens said:


> Oh so my columbian rock is actually a Plymouth Rock so they are the same in terms of like egg laying, personality, etc.


Bingo.


----------

